# Traffic inklusive nicht gleich Datentransfer umsonst?!



## Meccan (16. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

mir wurde vorhin mein WebSpace leider gesperrt, weil ich zu 
viel Traffic verursacht habe,
diesen Monat waren es ca 1800 GB.
Was mich aber wunder ist, das im Angebot der Traffic inklusive 
war (also Datentransfer umsonst.) ist es nicht rechtlich so, wenn
jemand für etwas wirbt muss er das auch einhalten.
Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch wenn der Traffic inklusive ist?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Gruß Meccan


----------



## Pullmann (16. August 2007)

Nabend,

wenn du dir die AGBs mal genauer durchliest, wirst du da sicherlich einen Zusatz finden das dieser "inklusiv Traffic" nur im Bereich des "normalen" gewährleistet wird oder sowas. Sprich die können sich das auslegen wie sie es wollen und da du mit deinen 1.800 GB weit über dem "normalen" liegst ist das wohl Pech...


----------



## Meccan (17. August 2007)

Hi,

ich bin die AGB's genaustens durchgegangen in denen steht nur
das das anbieten von Downloads genehmigungs pflichtig ist.
Da ich aber nicht zum downloaden angeboten habe sondern
den Service zum Videosteamen bereit gestellt habe, hat mich
das alles so verwundert.

Grüße Meccan


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. August 2007)

Da man Streams aufzeichnen kann, könnte Dir das als Download ausgelegt werden. Außerdem könnten sie Dir das Streamen als zu Ressourcenintensiv bei einem shared Server auslegen.


----------



## Meccan (17. August 2007)

hmm..
okay dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt.
Gibt es eigentlich auch eine versteckte beschreinkung bei ROOT
servern mit INKLUSIVE Traffic bei hetzner oder strato oder webtropia
oder ist es denen dort egal ob ich 1TB oder 50 TB Traffic mache.

Danke nochmal für die Antworten.

MFG Meccan


----------



## andy72 (17. August 2007)

Hm, habe selbst mal gelesen, dass Traffic wie erwähnt inklusive ist, dafür aber "übernormale" Bereiche mit je weiterem GB meist um die 0,28 Cent bezahlt werden dürfen. Oder es gibt Angebote, wo die Geschwindigkeit von 100MBit auf 10 gesenkt werden - war glaube bei Strato so.

Ich selbst bin Strato-Kunde, habe einen V-Server, den ich mir mit 10 Leuten teilen darf, aber wenn die mir den Saft abdrehen bzw drosseln, werde ich wechseln - Geschwindigkeit drosseln ist mir zu fett, meine Inklu-Traffic liegt bei 500GB - mal schauen, wie ich damit klar komme, da ich Podcasts anbieten will ...kostet ja dann auch bissi mehr


----------



## Meccan (17. August 2007)

ja bei strato ist es so wenn du über einen bestimmten bereich bist
drosseln sie es auf 10Mbit und du musst es wieder im Kontrollzentrum
auf 100Mbit zurückschalten und das musst du dann alle 300 GB wiederholen.
Bei Hetzner drehen sie dir ab 1TB die Leitung sofort auf 10Mbit runter.

Kennst eigentlich jemand von euch gute Angebote von Servern im Ausland?

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. August 2007)

Also wenn man es genau nimmt duerften wohl auch Streams zu Downloads gerechnet werden.


----------



## Meccan (17. August 2007)

Ja stimmt.
Ich denke auch, das für Webhoster alles Downloads sind
egal ob Stream oder Webpage oder doch Download.


----------

